# Single hop: Summer



## MitchD (16/1/15)

I have about 90g of Australian summer that I want to use before it's too late. Plan is a single hop probably hefeweizen but may go fore something simpler like an apa.

Hefe:
Pale malt: 50%
Wheat malt: 50%

Summer: 20g 60m
summer: 15g 20m
summer: 15g 10m
summer: 15g 0 m
summer: 25g dry hop 3 days

Ibu: 16.3

Yeast: TBA

Any issues or better suggestions for using summer?


----------



## sponge (16/1/15)

Looking at that recipe, it's more of a pacific ale style at this stage, which would be quite nice.

From memory, I did a bit of a SMASH with pale and summer a few years back and remember it having a big mango aroma and a nice melon flavour.

I wouldn't be doing a hefe if you want to test the waters with summer. Let the hop shine with a yeast like 1272/1056 and see how you like it.


----------



## MitchD (16/1/15)

Thanks sponge. For a smash does the hop schedule look ok? I should have stated before I biab with a finished volume of ~18l and I have a chiller.


----------



## sponge (16/1/15)

Schedule looks pretty good to give you a decent introduction to summer. You could change the late hops to 10/5/0 instead of 20/10/0 as you have, but either will work fine and give a nice balance of bitterness, flavour and aroma.

I'd stick with what you have, taste, and adjust for next time if need be.


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/1/15)

Not sure if you have tried the beer from Grainfed called the "Sneaky One", its refreshingly good and uses soley the Summer hops with Ale and wheat malts.

As suggestions only:

For the grist, make a shift to use > 70% Pale malt and < 30% wheat for a nice profile and cloudy beer thats not wheat dominant.

The hopping, for me is to drop the 60m and just use late hop additions @ 10, 5 and flame out with a healthy dose of dry hops for at least 5days at warm temps like 20c 

Look to get the abv around the 4 to 4.5% and the ibu can maybe come up to around the 20 mark. 

Like sponge says, make that beer and then adjust as required for the next one, because this wont be the last.


----------



## technobabble66 (16/1/15)

If you want to gauge the flavour and aroma of Summer I'd drop the 60min and focus on the 20/10/0. I think for me a 20min addition gives better "solid" flavour. 
If you want to test the smoothness of Summer for bittering do the 60 or a 40min addition, but I'd personally shift it all to late additions to max your flavour/aroma. 

I'd go a Pacific Ale or Pale Ale to minimize the yeast impact and max the hops. So as above: 1272/1056/M44/bry97/us05/wlp001/wlp090/wlp051 (in no particular order). 

I'd be tempted to do mainly Ale malt (80%?), with a bit of Munich (10-20%?, for more "rounded" malt flavour) and wheat (5-10% for head). Those sort of amounts should not have too much distracting flavour. 

Only my opinion, to my tastes.


----------



## shacked (16/1/15)

Following this post with interest. I also have a 100g bag of Summer hops that a mate gave me.

Was going to do a smash with Maris Otter and 25g @ 60 mins, 50g in the cube and 25g dry. US05.


----------



## Yob (16/1/15)

shacked said:


> Following this post with interest. I also have a 100g bag of Summer hops that a mate gave me.
> 
> Was going to do a smash with Maris Otter and 25g @ 60 mins, 50g in the cube and 25g dry. US05.


work out what IBU you are going for, shift the 60 min to 40 min aim for max. 1/3 IBU from that addition and play with the rest as cube (aka 20 min) to get to your target IBU and dry hop the rest..

what I'd do that is


----------



## MitchD (16/1/15)

Great info, My last beer was a Mountain goat steam ale clone with all late hops and its really tasty.

I did some fiddling in beer smith and with the amount of summer i have and technobabble66's hop and grain schedule i only have 17.4 IBU. What about some Galaxy at 60min? Or just leave it as all Summer.


----------



## Yob (16/1/15)

Galaxy early isn't reported to be great, quite harsh in fact so other options may give a better result


----------



## MitchD (16/1/15)

Yeah I used some in a Mo/Galaxy smash and there is a very strong buttering charge. I think I'll keep it just summer and low IBU.


----------



## vykuza (16/1/15)

Drinking a Summer summer ale tonight. Loads(!) of melon from the late additions, medium-smooth to the bitterness. Works well in a multi-malt single hop... MMSH doesn't have a ring to it though...


----------



## MitchD (16/1/15)

Care to share?


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/1/15)

Got 100g of Summer hops from Nick @ Barleyman last week and am planning a beer in the next week or so.

ABV - 4.3%
IBU - 18

70% Ale & 30% Wheat mashed @ 65c

Summer @ 15m to 18ibu
Summer Dry Hopped with 2g/L for 7-10days

Ferment with WLP001 @ 19c


----------



## Topher (4/4/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Got 100g of Summer hops from Nick @ Barleyman last week and am planning a beer in the next week or so.
> 
> ABV - 4.3%
> IBU - 18
> ...


Bloody hell, that's like my next brew! I have a grist of 60/40 ale/wheat though. Going for a mountain goat summer ale type vibe. 

How did it go?


----------



## fletcher (20/7/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Got 100g of Summer hops from Nick @ Barleyman last week and am planning a beer in the next week or so.
> 
> ABV - 4.3%
> IBU - 18
> ...


how did this one go mate? i recently found 100gm of summer i've had forever and am keen to try it in something similar. or any other style you think it suits?


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/7/15)

fletcher said:


> how did this one go mate? i recently found 100gm of summer i've had forever and am keen to try it in something similar. or any other style you think it suits?


Hi Fletcher,

Im sure it would have been great but it got infected and was very sour and tart, ended up trying to slavage it with 56g of citra dry hop and it was still no good so it went to the lawngods.

Others styles, not sure, maybe a cream ale or blonde ale would be ok, even a aussie pale ale using POR for bittering to 15ibu and then loading late with the summer hops.

Dan


----------



## shacked (21/7/15)

My (sort of) SMASH turned out pretty good. Little bit of magnum and then summer late (5 mins), cube and dry. 

I agree with Pratty that is best in lighter style beers. It might also go well late and dry in an IPA or APA paired with something else. 

I did an Aussie pale of sorts with 80% pale, 18% wheat and 2% biscuit. Bittered with Northdown and then summer and Ella in the whirlpool (no chill). Dry hopped with 20g each of summer, Ella and Galaxy.


----------



## TheWiggman (15/3/16)

Copied from another post -

I recently made a brew with 4kg of JW pale and 200g Redback. I've never used Summer before and similarly, went 100% to see what the hops were all about. I can't remember the exact details but went -

15g at 60 min
25g at whirlpool
25g in cube
35g dry hopped

Mangrove Jack's M44 sprinkled for my first successful APA with dry yeast ever. Got to 1.008 I think, around 5% ABV.
It's been 3 weeks in the keg and I cracked it yesterday. Very full-flavoured beer with a lot of malt and hops going on. The Redback adds a slightly amber hue which genuinely is pleasant to look at. There's a lot going on hop-wise, and it's more bitter than I thought it would be. Not getting a heap of melon like I expected, but the interesting... tangerine? flavour from the Redback is playing with the melon to make for a very interesting beer. Not my favourite, but I think would be well received by APA fans. It's like there's a bit of a fruit salad happening, mixing blue and yellow to make green. The pairing seems to work.

Regarding the hops, my impression is the later the better. I was expecting a light impact so went a little heavy (I call 100g in a pale ale getting heavy). Next time I would bitter with something else (or forgo it to a late addition), focus on the cube hopping with no late additions and dry hop to the same levels. 
Just realised I said almost the same thing as Pratty. That's bad news old mate, you don't want a mind like mine.


----------

